# Front door option



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Had my second day of the Amazon Flex today.

Thanks to the forum here I completed 36 deliveries in a little under two hours.

The majority of the packages were handed to the recipient but a few packages were at homes and apartments for the leasing office was closed and the customer cannot be reached by phone.

I selected the front door option and took a picture with the apartment number and address and package clearly visible .

Problem is, that the package was clearly visible there's no place to hide it.

I really hate to leave packages like that, but the warehouse is 40 minutes away from the route. 

Should I not be using the front door option and take a picture? It's an option on the app but I feel like if the customer does not get the package I'm going to deactivated. 

Please advise


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes of course you use front door option unless you leave st the back door porch then use that option

Most of us scan, drop, ring bell, take photo leave
Hardly ever call


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

All of my deliveries have been to the front door in plain view with a picture taken unless the customer is already outside, then its a direct delivery. Never had a single problem.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Don't ever wait for the customer to answer the door. Just drop package, ring the door bell, and take a picture as your walking away. If you wait for the customer every time it is going to add a lot of unnecessary time to you block.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Ok


----------

